# Περί ακροδεξιών συμπτώσεων



## seaofdreams (Jul 15, 2014)

Διάβασα το άρθρο και το βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον, κάποιοι απο εσάς που ενημερώνεστε θα τα γνωρίζετε ήδη φαντάζομαι.
Καλήσπέρα σας!

http://unfollow.com.gr/web-only/3713-hreiwtis/


----------

